# Installation Debian Server ISPC 3



## Skynet (28. Mai 2009)

Hallo Profis,

bin anfänger 

hab probleme mit netz werk, was muss ich machen damit ich von ausen rein komm auf server ich plage mich seit zwei wochen :-( fagen, fragen 

das internet fuktioniert und das ISPC 3 auch 

hab: kabel modem + router netgear WNR854T

meine ifconfig :

server1:/home/administrator# ifconfig
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:24:8c:b6:3f:d1  
          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 
          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
          Interrupt:251 Base address:0xa000 

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1e:2a:cb:fe:f1  
          inet addr:192.168.1.4  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
          inet6 addr: fe80::21e:2aff:fecb:fef1/64 Scope:Link
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:21651 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:21801 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 
          RX bytes:15723205 (14.9 MiB)  TX bytes:3199941 (3.0 MiB)
          Interrupt:18 Base address:0xc000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  
          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1
          RX packets:2192 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:2192 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 
          RX bytes:558732 (545.6 KiB)  TX bytes:558732 (545.6 KiB)

meine:  vi /etc/network/interface


# This file describes the network interfaces available on your system
# and how to activate them. For more information, see interfaces(5).

# The loopback network interface
auto lo
iface lo inet loopback

# The primary network interface
#allow-hotplug eth1
#iface eth1 inet dhcp
auto eth1
iface eth1 inet static
        address 192.168.1.4
        netmask 255.255.255.0
        network 192.168.1.1
        broadcast 192.168.1.255
        gateway 192.168.1.1

meine: vi /etc/hosts

127.0.0.1       localhost.localdomain   localhost
192.168.1.4   server1.example.com     server1

# The following lines are desirable for IPv6 capable hosts
::1     localhost ip6-localhost ip6-loopback
fe00::0 ip6-localnet
ff00::0 ip6-mcastprefix
ff02::1 ip6-allnodes
ff02::2 ip6-allrouters
ff02::3 ip6-allhosts

meine: dmesg | grep eth

[    1.741236] forcedeth: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.61.
[    2.258394] forcedeth 0000:00:0f.0: ifname eth0, PHY OUI 0x732 @ 1, addr 00:24:8c:b6:3f:d1
[    2.258398] forcedeth 0000:00:0f.0: highdma pwrctl mgmt timirq lnktim msi desc-v3
[    2.261777] eth1: RTL8110s at 0xffffc2000062c000, 00:1e:2a:cb:fe:f1, XID 04000000 IRQ 18
[    5.923027] Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods
[   14.652581] r8169: eth1: link up
[   25.280945] eth1: no IPv6 routers present
[   30.509905] eth0: no link during initialization.
[   30.512580] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready
[   47.560537] eth1: no IPv6 routers present


meine :route

server1:/home/administrator# route
Kernel IP routing table
Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
192.168.1.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth1
link-local      *               255.255.0.0     U     1000   0        0 eth1
default         192.168.1.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth1
server1:/home/administrator# 

ich möchte von ausen darauf zugreifen nicht nur im eigenem netz werk usw.
was ist meine dns adrsse für die Domain verwaltung zB. wenn ich einem proverider sage die sollen die Domain auf meinem Server weiter leiten usw. 

ich sage dankeschön im voraus 

skynet


----------



## Till (29. Mai 2009)

Also mit Routen und Deinem SPConfig Server musst Du garnichts machen. Wenn Fu lokal drauf kommst, ist alles OK. Du musst einfach nur in Deinem Router die ports auf die Du von außen zugreifen willst auf die IP Deines Servers weiterleiten.


----------



## Skynet (30. Mai 2009)

brauche ich eine fixe IP für server, der router hat eine adere IP adresse wie erfahre ich DNS namen von server oder von ISPC 3

wocher weiss ich welche ports ich freischalten soll, für ISPC habe ich 8181 aber generell ??


DANKE TILL 

Skynet


----------



## Till (31. Mai 2009)

Füe die Ports gibt es Listen im Internet. 80 und 443 ist z.B. der Webserver.

Ein Server muss immer eine fixe IP haben, sonst kannst Du die Dienste darauf ja nicht zuverlässig erreichen. Wenn der Server hinter einem router steht dann ist es halt eine fixe IP aus einem privaten Netzwerk wie 192.168.0.100 oder so.


----------



## Skynet (31. Mai 2009)

hab jetzt die IP auf 192.168.1.200 geändert . passt das so ??

wie erfahre ich meine DNS adresse zB. ns1.example.com habe ich sowas oder muss ich das einrichten  

DANKE 

Skynet


----------



## Till (2. Juni 2009)

> hab jetzt die IP auf 192.168.1.200 geändert . passt das so ??


sieht ok aus.



> wie erfahre ich meine DNS adresse zB. ns1.example.com habe ich sowas oder muss ich das einrichten


ALS DNS gibst Du am besten die IP Deines Routers in der /etc/resolv.conf Datei an. Was in ISPConfig steht ist egal solange Du nicht Deinen eigenen DNS Server betreiben willst was sich in der Regel erst lohnt wenn Du mehr Domains hast. Solange würde Ich Dir raten den DNS Server des Providers zu nehmen, bei dem Du die Domains registriert hast.


----------



## Skynet (11. Juni 2009)

danke Till ich werde es probieren, sonst melde ich mich wieder


----------



## Fedex09 (22. Nov. 2009)

Hallo zusammen

!!! Nimm Acht Anfänger Am Start !!!

Ich habe mich mal versucht Debian auf meinen rechner (lokal) zu packen. ging auch 
nun habe ich ISPConfig installiert und dazu habe ich eine Frage
wie ruf ich die seite auf??? habe per ftp dort eine test Seite kopiert index.html

aber ich weiß nicht wie ich diesen sebseite lokal aufruf


danke für die hilfe


----------



## Beme (22. Nov. 2009)

ISPConfig rufst Du dann mit

http://localhost:8080

auf. Müsste aber auch am Ende der ISPConfig-Installation erwähnt werden


----------



## Fedex09 (23. Nov. 2009)

Hi danke für die antwort wie ich auf isp komme ist mit schon klar.

Ich weiß nur nicht wie ich auf zb web1 oder web2 zugreife.


----------



## Beme (23. Nov. 2009)

Über die Domains die Du angelegt hast..


----------



## Burge (23. Nov. 2009)

Oft hilft auch ne Suche im Forum. Trage die domains die du in deiner ispconfig maschine anglegt hast in die host datei deines hosts ein.


----------



## Fedex09 (23. Nov. 2009)

ja aber darüber kann ich diese nicht öffnen.

vieleicht habe ich mich valsch ausgedrückt.
alsich habe einen server zuhause mit ispconfig installiert und eine domain test.com angelegt 
wenn ich diese aber mit einem anderem rechner öffnen will komme ich nicht auf die seite die ich angelegt habe.

ich glaube er sucht diese domain im internet und nicht auf meinem heim server.


----------



## Burge (23. Nov. 2009)

ja ebend die rechner müssen sich im gleichen netz befinden und von dem rechner von wo du aus zugreifen willst dem musst du sagen wo er danach suchen soll bzw wie er da hinkommt aka test.com 192.168.1.100. Was anderes liefert ein dns server aus dem netz auch nicht zurück. Und diesen eintrag muss in der host datei des rechners machen mit dem versuchst die domain zu eröffnen. Da er dort kein eintrag findet fragt er nämlich seinen nächst übergeordenten dns server an der ihm ja auch keine antwort geben kann.


----------



## Fedex09 (25. Nov. 2009)

Hallo danke für die antwort

heißt das jetzt ich muß auf deim rechner mit dem ich auf den server zugreife die  test.co  192.168.1.100 eintragen oder auf dem server wo ispconfig installiert ist?

wenn auf dem server wo ispconfig installiert ist wie trage ich da da ein???


danke im voraus


----------



## Burge (25. Nov. 2009)

nein auf dem client der die Seite aufrufen will, weil du schon bemerktest versucht er die domain sind im internet gegen echte dns server aufzulösen


----------



## Fedex09 (26. Nov. 2009)

Hallo danke für die Hilfe
es hat geklappt aber

ich habe versucht mysqldumper zu installieren geht nicht

so bin ich vorgegangen
per ftp mysqldumper hochgeladen
und dann test1.com/install.php eingegeben

bekomme eine Meldung das ich kien rechte haben so wie ich das richtig verstanden habe.

Ich weiß ich nerve aber ich lerne ja noch :-(

danke im voraus


----------



## Burge (26. Nov. 2009)

wohin hast du es denn geladen?


----------



## Fedex09 (26. Nov. 2009)

in den web ordner
 als es immer noch nicht ging habe ich mal 777 eingestellt aber hat auch nicht gebracht.


----------



## Till (26. Nov. 2009)

Stell bitte sicher dass Du die richtige PHP Option gewählt hast. Wenn ein Script in das web schreiben können soll, dann musst Du suphp oder fcgi-php + suexec oder cgi-php + suexec ausgewählt haben.


----------



## Fedex09 (26. Nov. 2009)

ich habe da mal eine frage gibt es eine handbuch zu ispconfig 3
das was ich da auf der webseite finde ist nicht das was ich suche da die bebilderung sowie auch die einstellungen nicht überein stimmen mit dem was ich auf den Bildschirm sehe.


da ich jetzt auch nicht genau weiß wo ich 

suphp oder fcgi-php + suexec oder cgi-php + suexec

diese einstellungen vornehme


----------



## Burge (26. Nov. 2009)

negativ, es wird derzeit von ein paar Leute *respekt an dieser Stelle* an einem Wiki gearbeitet. Link findest hier im forum


----------



## Laubie (26. Nov. 2009)

Zitat von Burge:


> negativ, es wird derzeit von ein paar Leute *respekt an dieser Stelle* an einem Wiki gearbeitet. Link findest hier im forum


oder hier http://dokuisp.nixhelp.de/doku.php


----------



## Fedex09 (27. Nov. 2009)

danke für den Link

Das Forum hier ist echt super!!!

Auch als Anfänger wird man nicht direkt blöde angemacht.

danke euch für die hilfe


----------



## Fedex09 (27. Nov. 2009)

Eine Frage habe ich noch kann mir einer von euch sagen wie ich eine 260MB große datenbank einspiele auf meinem server der zuhause steht

mysqldumper geht nicht
und myphpadmin hat eine begrenzung von max 2mb (kann man diese umgehen?)

danke im voraus


----------



## Till (27. Nov. 2009)

Da gibt es verschiedene Möglichkeiten, sowas macht man aber nie mit einem php script. dafür ist die DB viel zu groß.

a) Du nutzt die mysql windows gui tools dafür:

http://dev.mysql.com/downloads/gui-tools/5.0.html

oder b) Du lädst die DB mittels ftp oder winscp auf den Server und spielst sie mit dem mysql Kommandozeilentool ein.

mysql -u root -p meinedatenbank < meindatenbankdump.sql


----------



## Burge (27. Nov. 2009)

oder noch schlimmer du erlaubst php fileuploads von mehr als 260 mb dann kannst das auch mit phpmyadmin machen die 2 mb die stehen ist deine upload grenze aus der php ini.

Aber was Till sagte sftp und console ist vernüftigste Idee.


----------



## Fedex09 (27. Nov. 2009)

danke mit dem Tool geht es sehr gut

wie stell ich eigentlich meinen ftp server ein das ich ftp zu ftp kopieren kann

also ich habe web1 und web2 nun möchte ich per wincommander von web1 zu web2 verschieben bekomme aber die meldeung darf ich nicht.

Fehlermeldung:
Übertragung fehlgeschlagen - entfernte Übertragung wird vom Serverwarscheinlich nicht unterstützt!

wie umgehe ich das

dader server ja bei mir zuhause sthet kann man das doch irgendwie machen oder nicht?

dannhabe ich noch ein problem

wenn ich mich auf web3 mit dem ftp verbinde zeigt er mir an das das / leer ist aber wenn ich /web/ eintrage komme ich rein???
wenn ich mich auf web1 verbinde sehe ich dort ordner: cgi-bin, log,ssl, tmp, web, usw
warum sehe ich das bei web 3 nicht?


----------



## Till (29. Nov. 2009)

Hast Du bei dir den normalen oder hohen Sicherheitsmodus in den server settings bei ispconfig für die webseiten eingestellt?


----------



## Fedex09 (29. Nov. 2009)

Server ist auf medium gestellt


----------



## Till (30. Nov. 2009)

Versuch mal die Sicherheitsstufe auf hoch zu stellen und dann editiere eine Einstellung der seite, klick auf speichern und warte min. eine Minute.


----------



## Fedex09 (28. Dez. 2009)

Hallo zusammen ich weiß das ich etwas nerve aber ich weiß halt nicht wie ich sonst weiterkomme

google liefert nur schrott dachte mir mal hier habe ich viel hilfe bekomme frag ich mal wieder nach

wie kann ich dbase oder xdb unter debian installieren leider habe ich die anleitung von google ergebnis befolgt aber nicht zum laufen bekommen.

für eine antwort bin ich sehr dankbar


----------



## Burge (28. Dez. 2009)

glaube falscher thread oder?

aber schau mal hier


----------

